# Moving to Singapore help needed



## jkm2010 (May 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I currently employed in India as an Engineering Manager and negotiating with an Engineering company in Singapore for job over there. I want to move to Singapore along with my Wife (who will not work) and young kid (18 mnts). I need help from you guys in figuring out cost of living. What I am looking for 

1. Rent a 2bhk flat in a decent apartment
2. Maintaining a decent CAR (presently driving Honda City in India)
3. Other Living expenses

Thanks for your help
JKM


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi JKM

for your flat arrangement, you may wanna check out 
Property Search - Property Net Singapore
& 
Singapore Property Listing, Property Search, Singapore Real Estate | Property Guru
Since its an engineering job, you will wanna be staying near your workplace. 
Expect to pay 1.8k and up for a HDB flat.

For cars related issue, u can check out Singapore No.1 Car Site for New Car & Used Cars - sgCarMart
Expect to spend 1.2 and up including your taxes, petrol, insurance, parking ERP and various.

Other living expenses. Since your wife would be a homemaker, you may wanna stay near a wet market or neighborhood market, that will help with your shopping cost. Staying in City and shopping at the supermarket are usually more expensive.

Best
TechnoWriter


----------



## jkm2010 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks TechnoWriter.


----------



## jkm2010 (May 10, 2010)

What about the medical expenses in Singapore, can any help in understanding this.

Thanks
JKM


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

jkm2010 said:


> What about the medical expenses in Singapore, can any help in understanding this.
> 
> Thanks
> JKM


Theres a few ways to go about this.
If your company provide health insurance, do ask if your family can be enrolled on the same scheme at your cost or if the company would provide for them.

Else check out Portal/AdvisoryInc/Home and anyone of the advisers would be able to provide a private solution for your family health insurance. Health insurance is based on one's age, you can expect to pay between several hundreds to perhaps a thousand plus for a relatively comprehensive coverage.

Medical services in Singapore is relatively reasonably priced, definitely more expensive than India. 

Do contact a licensed adviser to understand more.

Best


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*medical expenses*



jkm2010 said:


> What about the medical expenses in Singapore, can any help in understanding this.
> 
> Thanks
> JKM


Hello JKM, a private health insurance plan is the way to go, you can get short term or long term plans. There is an insurance broker who deals with all the major world wide insurance companies. They also have an office located in Singapore. Try giving Pacific Prime a call and see what plans will suit you and your family. I myself got a medical plan through them when i moved to Hong Kong from Miami (USA). Enjoy the journey, Boris


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

True many companies do offer medical insurance but not all are ideal. many have a big co-payment that seems to want the employee not to use the plan.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

many of my messeges are getting removed cause someone thinks im spamming? When i moved to Asia i didnt know many things and recently ive been reading about people who have been experience what i have experienced so i gave some information that now is considered not good or not allowed. Seems im being censored.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Hello,

I am a pakistani national and willing to Migrate to Singapore for job. but problem is I couldn't find my university name in EPEC university list. I afraid my application for EPEC will get rejected. I didn't find any other way to get a job and work legally in singapore. and I didn't find any other source where I can put on this question.(No Agent in pakistan who deals in Singapore Work passes). I have 4 years of experience as ASP DOT NET and currently working as Development Manager in a US based software company in Islamabad. I have worked with Law enforcement companies and Federal US Govt Organizations on Satellite Tracking Systems and Crime Alert Systems. Can you please guide me any way to get in Singapore Legally (I don't want to go any other country).

Thanks in advance.

Rizwan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

brianhouse said:


> many of my messeges are getting removed cause someone thinks im spamming? When i moved to Asia i didnt know many things and recently ive been reading about people who have been experience what i have experienced so i gave some information that now is considered not good or not allowed. Seems im being censored.


Brian I have checked your profile and can't see that any of your posts have been deleted as spam All of your posts appear to be intact.


----------

